# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I can't keep my eyes open when I sleep?

## hloonves

I had a dream last night, and I couldn't keep my eyes open. I have had these dreams before but I dont remember the particular situations, although I do know none of them were horrific. But here's last night's dream:
I started with this guy, who I admit I've kind of been head over heels for for the last year (but I haven't been brave enough to make a move), walked into a room full of people, found me, kissed my forehead, and asked if I wanted to 'give it a whirl'. So this wasn't exactly a nightmare. Later in the dream I was with him and some of my friends, and for some reason his ex-girlfriend, but still friend was there, but it was obvious all of his attention was on me, so I wasn't worried. And she had a British accent, I don't know why. 
So he and I were having our own little conversation, we were joking around, and suddenly my eyes closed and wouldn't open. I kept trying to open them but it felt like when I get REALLY tired and have to sleep. Except I wasn't tired. This lasted for a few moments but he didn't show that he noticed anything and I was wearing sunglasses in the dream, so he probably couldn't see. He just kept right on talking and I couldn't open my eyes no matter how hard a tried.
After that, the dream changed scenes but kept the same storyline, and my eyes were perfect. Nothing bothered me for the rest of the dream.

I Googled this earlier and a lot of responses said either I was weak and didn't want to see a situation in my life clearly, or I was having a nightmare I wanted to hide from. And I can definitely say I wasn't having a nightmare  :wink2: 
So maybe I've been hiding from admitting my feelings for too long or something... but I don't know.

Does anyone have any insights?
And sorry for the long post...

----------

